# Why is my 1080p not suppprted



## Baraccus (Dec 29, 2005)

Ok I have spent some time searching and can only find bits and pieces....something about 1080p 24vs60 etc etc.....
I have a Sony KDS-60A2000. It supports 1080p....I have a bluray playstationn 3.

I was all excited to see my receiver now supports 1080p and I selected it and it says my tv does not support it....

Can someone tell me why or at least point me on the right direction.....

Thank you...BA


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Your tv only does 1080p/60, not 1080p/24. Directv only does 1080p/24 (or 1080i). Although your PS3 can also do 1080p/24, you are getting 1080p/60 from it. Directv can't do 1080p/60. I have the same tv as you. We can download 1080p content, but will have to view it in 1080i.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

mdavej said:


> Your tv only does 1080p/60, not 1080p/24. Directv only does 1080p/24 (or 1080i). Although your PS3 can also do 1080p/24, you are getting 1080p/60 from it. Directv can't do 1080p/60. I have the same tv as you. We can download 1080p content, but will have to view it in 1080i.


What he said. From most geustimations, the Broadcom chip in the dvr can only do 1080p/24. People should be mad at the tv manufacturer, or themselves (for not doing the research), not Directv.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Unfortunately this is the sort of thing that happens when you're on the leading edge of consumer electronics. I remember that I had all sorts of compatibility issues when I first got a DVD player in 1996, for example.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

The successor to that tv, the KDS-xxA3000 models do support 1080p/24, and they don't work yet either as far as I can tell.


----------



## Leftcoastdave (Apr 2, 2004)

According to Sony Tech Support, the A2000 does support both 1080p/24 and 1080p/60. They claim the problem is that the DVR is not sending a signal the Sony can accept. The most common error message seen is: "Unsupported signal. Check your device output".

Of course DirecTV claims the problem is the Sony SXRD. You can choose who to believe.

Also several A3000 users are reporting success with 1080p/24 in another thread.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You're missing *first and most important key *- *DRM, ie HDCP handshake*; if it is not satisfy DVR software, then no one of your fancy-shmancy TV will see 1080p24 signal from the DVR !


----------



## Throckmorton (Dec 7, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> The successor to that tv, the KDS-xxA3000 models do support 1080p/24, and they don't work yet either as far as I can tell.


My 60A3000 works just peachy. 1080p/24 looks outstanding on it.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

Leftcoastdave said:


> According to Sony Tech Support, the A2000 does support both 1080p/24 and 1080p/60. They claim the problem is that the DVR is not sending a signal the Sony can accept. The most common error message seen is: "Unsupported signal. Check your device output".
> 
> Of course DirecTV claims the problem is the Sony SXRD. You can choose who to believe.
> 
> Also several A3000 users are reporting success with 1080p/24 in another thread.


If I had to take a guess from here and other forums the Sony probably doesn't properly state that it handles 24p while it can handle it if sent it. Many devices that have 24p require it to be "forced" to get it working right. I think there is a way to "force" 24p on the direcTV boxes but since my tv doesn't support any form of 1080p I haven't bothered to follow it too closely.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Leftcoastdave said:


> According to Sony Tech Support, the A2000 does support both 1080p/24 and 1080p/60. They claim the problem is that the DVR is not sending a signal the Sony can accept. The most common error message seen is: "Unsupported signal. Check your device output".
> 
> Of course DirecTV claims the problem is the Sony SXRD. You can choose who to believe.
> 
> Also several A3000 users are reporting success with 1080p/24 in another thread.


I wouldn't get my hopes up. This isn't the first time sony tech support has spread misinformation. No matter what they may have told you, the A2000 wasn't designed for 24fps and won't take it from ANY source (HR2x, PS3, blu-ray, you name it). I've tried many of them myself. The A3000 is a different story.

HERE's a great list of displays that DO support 24fps. The A3000 is on the list, but the A2000 is not.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

It kind of depends on your definition of the word "support", too. Technically, all tuners "support" 1080p24, because surprising as it may seem, that is the actual format 1080i60 is actually transmitted in (film mode) whenever content that was originally 24fps is sent. Of course it will still air with judder, even on a "supported" TV.

"Support" can also be defined as " if you get a picture out of it, that means it supports it" which means if it accepts a 24p input and presents it with added pulldown, that's "supporting" it. Bit of a stretch, yet manufacturers are experts in that department.

True support means that the scan rate is 120 Hz, and that it therefore allows each frame of 24p to be scanned 5 times (and which is the only way to present 24p without judder). But it must be frustrating for a set that does scan at 120 to reject true 24p input.


----------



## rsonnens (Nov 8, 2006)

TomCat said:


> True support means that the scan rate is 120 Hz, ....


Not to nit-pic put some sets support 24hz material with refresh rates other than 120hz. In fact I think some Pioneer plasma sets use 72hz and some newer sets even claim to use 240hz (don't ask me why!)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Some use 72 and some 96 Hz for that - seen in AV reviews.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

This may or may not apply to your particular Sony:



> HR2x/R22 - Unable to set 1080p when connected via HDMI to Sony TVs. When setting the Resolutions, the IRD gives a prompt to select "INFO" to accept the resolutions. The Sony TV is slow to show the proper resolution, and the IRD clears the "INFO" prompt before the Sony TV is able to display. To set the T.V. to 1080p, select the 1080p then press "INFO" immediately (do not wait for the prompt). A future download will resolve this by extending the time-out for this prompt.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

TomCat said:


> It kind of depends on your definition of the word "support"...


Regarding the list linked in my post, "only displays that have a 48Hz, 72Hz, 96Hz, 120Hz, and higher refresh rates with 1080P/24 input support are included on this list. Displays that are 720P and accept a 1080P/24 input are not included on this list. Displays that are only 60Hz refresh rate and displays that incorrectly display 1080P/24 are not on the list. Displays that use a 3:2 pulldown process when a 1080P/24 signal is applied are also not included on the list."

Still no guarantee they all actually work with HR2x's.

Regarding the OP's question, according to the above definition, the A2000 does not "support" 24fps. Try as you might, you will not get a picture now or anytime in the future from a 24fps signal on an A2000.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

evan_s said:


> If I had to take a guess from here and other forums the Sony probably doesn't properly state that it handles 24p while it can handle it if sent it. Many devices that have 24p require it to be "forced" to get it working right. I think there is a way to "force" 24p on the direcTV boxes but since my tv doesn't support any form of 1080p I haven't bothered to follow it too closely.


Unfortunately, when ever something goes wrong, if a sony product is involved, I always suspect its the sony product until proven otherwise...


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

rsonnens said:


> Not to nit-pic put some sets support 24hz material with refresh rates other than 120hz...


You are correct, but that is the old-school way to do it (IOW that's _soooo _"2008"  ), and means a clunky mute of the video (and maybe even a brief video scramble) while the refresh rate changes. Not that this would be a problem, as once you get there it remains so for the entirety of the program, but 120 Hz is much more elegant a solution in that the scan rate remains at 120 (actually 119.88) for both 24p and 1080i30/720p60 content. This also means that 120 Hz sets can potentially also reconstruct true 1080p24 from broadcast 1080i content that was originally shot in 24p, meaning full removal of both interlace error and judder error. IOW, full 1080p24 over broadcast.


----------



## The Scotsman (Sep 1, 2007)

TomCat said:


> You are correct, but that is the old-school way to do it (IOW that's _soooo _"2008"  ), and means a clunky mute of the video (and maybe even a brief video scramble) while the refresh rate changes. Not that this would be a problem, as once you get there it remains so for the entirety of the program, but 120 Hz is much more elegant a solution in that the scan rate remains at 120 (actually 119.88) for both 24p and 1080i30/720p60 content. This also means that 120 Hz sets can potentially also reconstruct true 1080p24 from broadcast 1080i content that was originally shot in 24p, meaning full removal of both interlace error and judder error. IOW, full 1080p24 over broadcast.


Hey TomCat - there's nothing 'old-school' about refresh rates other than 120 Hz. There is a Sharp 1080p projector that displays 24p correctly by refreshing at 48 Hz. There are several current-model Pioneer plasmas that display 24p correctly at 72 Hz refresh rate. There are current-model Sony projectors that display 24p correctly by using 96 Hz refresh rate. You are correct in saying that 120 Hz can display 24p and 60 Hz without judder. However your first post earlier is inaccurate and could confuse some forum members who are looking for reliable information.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

TomCat said:


> It kind of depends on your definition of the word "support", too. Technically, all tuners "support" 1080p24, because surprising as it may seem, that is the actual format 1080i60 is actually transmitted in (film mode) whenever content that was originally 24fps is sent. Of course it will still air with judder, even on a "supported" TV.


We aren't talking about TUNERS here... ATSC tuners, for OTA signals, do have to support 1080/24p.

We're talking about LINE INPUTS on the TV, specifically the HDMI input, which has nothing to do with the ATSC tuner. Until about 2006, virtually no HDTVs supported 1080/24p input signals on any line input, be that HDMI, DVI, or component. _This despite the manufacturers advertising "1080p" support, which was limited to 1080/60p only._ Even today there are 2008 models that don't support 1080/24p input signals, but support is quickly becoming a standard item, and I'd be surprised if there were many 2009 models that didn't support it.

Beyond ACCEPTING the 1080/24p signal is how that signal is displayed.

_Most TVs that DO accept 1080/24p signals still use 60 Hz refresh display panels, so the TV has to convert the 1080/24p signal to 1080/60p internally._ *This gives you virtually the identical video that someone would get if the sat receiver did the conversion (to 1080/60i).*

These TVs, like all TVs before them, display 24-frame material (i.e., anything shot on film) in a 3:2 cadence. Because 60 isn't evenly divisable by 24, the only way to display film content on a 60Hz TV is by repeating the film frames in a staggered fashion, like this:

1,1,1, 2,2, 3,3,3, 4,4, 5,5,5, 6,6, 7,7,7, 8,8...

This means the odd-numbered frames are on the screen longer than the even-numbered frames, causing many people to perceive what is called "judder". Again, this has ALWAYS been a factor when displaying film-based content on TV.

But starting in 2007, there were finally a handful of TVs that were built with the capability to display film content properly, with each frame being on-screen for 1/24th of a second. These TVs have display panels that are capable of refresh rates that are an even-multiple of 24, PROVIDED that certain settings on the TV are set properly.

There are sets that can take 1080/24p content and refresh at 48 Hz (2:2 cadence), 72 Hz (3:3), 96 Hz (4:4), or 120 Hz (5:5). The result is the same: each frame gets displayed for the correct length of time: 1/24th of a second.

In almost all cases, the "image/motion stabilizer" feature (like Sony's MotionFlow) has to be DISabled in order for the TV to display 24p content at the proper cadence.

Again, this was a new ability with a few high-end 2007 TV models, and in 2008 is still limited to (a larger number of) upper-end TVs. By 2010 or so, I'd guess it will be a standard feature on all but the smallest/cheapest TVs.


----------

